

The $9B Witness: Meet JPMorgan Chase's Worst Nightmare - jejune06
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/the-9-billion-witness-20141106?page=5

======
greenyoda
Posted yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8572126](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8572126)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8574278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8574278)

